# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Женская хитрость, или Как заставить мужчину похудеть?

## Irina

*Женская хитрость, или Как заставить мужчину похудеть?*
* 
Прекрасная половина человечества всегда стремится к совершенству, а следовательно, понимает необходимость диеты. А вот уговорить мужчину сесть на диету или вести здоровый образ жизни практически невозможно.* 

Попробуйте предложить своему любимому на завтрак мюсли, а на ужин нежирный творог и вы увидите, что он будет в недоумении. И это в лучшем случае.

Но так хочется, чтобы любимый был здоров и неотразим. Что же делать? Совсем необязательно говорить своему дорогому о том, что теперь он будет на диете, проще прибегнуть к маленьким хитростям.

Любой мужчина не мыслит жизни без мяса, и это правильно, ведь белок необходим. Но в ваших силах сделать мясное блюдо максимально полезным, а не только вкусным. Попробуйте не жарить мясо, а тушить или запечь в духовке.

Приготовьте такое блюдо: сложите слоями в горшочек мясо, лук, картофель, морковь, изюм, тыкву, чернослив, чеснок, капусту, посолите, добавьте воды и ложку томатного соуса – и в духовку. Можете варьировать, добавляйте другие овощи, кладите меньше мяса и больше овощей, или замените мясо рыбой.

Если ваш любимый не может отказаться от котлет и пельмешек, то и не заставляйте его. Просто чуть-чуть измените рецепт котлет. Мясо, свежую капусту, свеклу, лук, морковь, зелень пропустить через мясорубку, посолить, сформовать котлеты. Обжарить, затем потушить. Получатся сочные и полезные котлеты. А можно в фарш добавить кабачок или тыкву.

Пельмешки тоже можно сделать полезными. Вместо мяса используйте зелень (щавель, лук, шпинат, крапиву, мяту, укроп), можно добавить вареные яйца.

На завтрак наши дорогие мужчины не могут обойтись без бутербродов. Что вы можете сделать в таком случае? Подайте бутерброд не с колбаской, а с печеночным паштетом. Например, с таким: печень и небольшой кусочек шпика отварить, добавить 2 луковицы, посолить, поперчить и тушить еще 10-15 минут. Затем все измельчить, и паштет готов. Или такой: сливочное масло взбить, добавить брынзу, протертую через сито, и сметану, затем горчицу, зеленый лук и черный перец.

Можете приготовить омлет с овощами, подойдут кабачок, помидоры, тыква, сельдерей.

Не забывайте запеканки. Можно готовить их с мясом и овощами, а можно просто овощные. Очень вкусная и сытная запеканка с баклажанами. Баклажаны нарезать кружочками, обжарить; обжарить рис, лук, перец болгарский, помидоры. Сложить слоями: баклажаны, рис с овощами и т.д., посолить, влить немного воды и залить яйцами, взбитыми со сметаной. Запечь.

Старайтесь каждый день готовить овощной салат, заправлять лучше растительным маслом. Чаще используйте сельдерей, он не только помогает похудеть, но и улучшает работу сердечно-сосудистой и нервной систем, органов кроветворения. Постоянно держите на обеденном столе свежие овощи: огурцы, помидоры, морковь, редьку и т.д. Тогда вместо перекуса в виде сосиски ваш мужчина съест полезный овощ.

Иногда заменяйте мясо рыбой, белка в ней меньше, чем в мясе, зато усваивается лучше. Можно приготовить плов с рыбой. Или такую закуску: филе сельди замочить в молоке, разрезать на кусочки, лук мелко нарезать, соединить с натертыми яблоками и залить сметаной. Добавить уксус, соль, сахар. Перемешать и залить этой смесью сельдь.

Конечно, не забывайте про пользу чистой воды и зеленого чая. Пускай ваш любимый пьет побольше. Фантазируйте, придумывайте новые блюда и верьте в успех.

----------


## vova230

Как в анегдоте.
- я вчера в вашем ресторане отравился мясными котлетами.
- дорогой, где ты видел в нашем ресторане мясные котлеты?

Вывод: кормите мужа мясом, от которого один запах только и остался. варилка

----------

